# Solar powered electric house boat for sale



## joshuaallen (Mar 10, 2012)

*vessels for sale*

vessels for sale
Classified boats and yachts listing site. Become a free member and advertise your new or used boats for sale within minutes for just $5 a month.Reach thousands of potential customers looking for boats for sale each week.

Boats for Sale,boat sale,boat for sale,boats and yachts,vessels for sale,Boating,used boats


----------

